# A New Forearm Crutch



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I completed this a few days ago. It's a new style for me and it should be reaching it's recipient today.
Walnut with ivory micarta and curly maple end caps. The leather is natural veg tanned cow hide. A pain to wrap around curved surfaces but it will age well. This one took me forever to complete. Everything that could go wrong did. Sometimes a few times.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicley Done Rodney!! Great looking Project.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow!! This is a perfect example of why I'm in awe of your skills, buddy. Dang that is a gorgeous piece. Really functional artwork.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

I second what dww2 said, that is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ndncowboy (Nov 24, 2021)

Very nice. But question. Is the forearm piece yet another branch or did you fasten it some other way? Very lucky spacing if it was another branch.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

Rodney, when you first said "crutch" I couldn't wrap my head around your project until you posted the photos.
wow - I am IMPRESSED to say the least !! that took a lot of planning to get it to work as it should. Well Done !!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Well, my head is back to my normal size. The joint between the cuff support and the upright came apart in shipping. Looks like the epoxy failed for some reason. Too cold, bad batch, other? I'm not sure the reason it failed but the crutch is coming back for repairs.
The only good thing is my customer is being really great about it.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well that sucks, buddy. Wouldn't be surprised if it was the cold, like you were thinking. If it was going to happen at all, I suppose it's better to have happened during shipping rather than during use. Maybe a couple of pins through the joint would help.


----------



## ndncowboy (Nov 24, 2021)

Rodney said:


> The joint between the cuff support and the upright came apart in shipping.


This is why I asked originally how it was mounted. A lot of pressure is going to be applied to that at times. Another branch would have been ideal. I wonder if there is enough wood to put a small threaded rod in there along with epoxy?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

oh noooooo - please show us some photos of the broken parts when you get it back.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll post a few when it gets here. It is going to get doweled too. It's just odd to me. You would think a fault like that would show up while you're shaping and sanding the piece. I'm not overly gentle until I'm putting the finish on.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Something could have been dropped on it during shipping also.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm certain it received some sort of rough handling. That just brought the problem out in the open though. The wood looks undamaged. The joint just failed. If the joint was good, the wood would have been broken.


----------

